# Does anyone do potatoes in the smoker?



## wullybully

I was thinking about putting potatoes in the smoker.  Has anyone tried this?  What did you do?  How did they come out?

Thanks in advance


----------



## capt dan

I do all the time, I just wrap em up in a foil suit and toss em on the hotest part of the Lang and leave em in there for an hr  or so. Just like baking!

If you look into the side  dish forum, you will find some real nice spud recipes!


----------



## ronp

I made these scalloped ones awhile ago.

http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...ad.php?t=16756


----------



## cowgirl

Scalloped are really good! I also like to just roll them in evoo, kosher salt and cracked black pepper.

Also like to smoke twice baked tatoes....


----------



## coyote

seems a lot of folks also use them (potatos)to hold the temp probes. I allways figured when done cooking they ate em..


----------



## pineywoods

I'll second the twice baked potato thats good stuff


----------



## supervman

I like the Leek action. You yall got me good n hungry!


----------



## flash

Do it all the time. Baked or Sweet.



Wrap in foil after 1 hour in smoker.



Don't forget to spice them up after to rub them with butter.

Around two hours in foil, then 1/2 hour out of foil.


----------



## chrome

Twice baked are really good. We wrap sweet potatoes in foil and put them in too.


----------



## pineywoods

I really like these


----------



## two much smoke

we tried smoked potatoes last weekend and we cooked them whole in the microwave till almost done and then put them on the smoker.

The wife liked them so much she didn't put butter or sour cream on them as they were that good.


----------



## walking dude

T-Bone Tim, turned me/forum, onto these

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ghlight=taters


----------



## davidmcg

yup we put them straight on the rake in the smoke for an hour.  Then we wrap them in foil and hold there for half an hour.  Take out and let rest for 15 minutes or so.  After that we all eat them up as fast as possible.  Nice, soft, sweet smoky flavor.  Pretty darn good in the summer and just fantastic in the cold of winter.


----------



## uncle-honky

We smoke them there taters all the time. In my ecb no mods. I will say it is fantastic and a no brainer, a must have...lol . I get Idaho bakers, poke with a fork some what deep about a half dozen times, rub with bacon grease and kosher salt, rub if ya like. 225 deg to 250 deg/ 2hrs top rack. Poke em with a skewer like ya would a cake, goes through easy and comes out fairly clean, they're done! Save for omelets later, or smoked mashed taters....yummy!!
different smokers will give different results.


----------



## morkdach

twice baked good stuff.


----------



## plano-smoker

We've used this recipe with success before.  It is handy to wrap them up and have them in the fridge. 

http://www.recipesource.com/fgv/vege...0/rec0003.html


----------

